
AWS Promotional Credits for Open Source Projects - yarapavan
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/opensource/aws-promotional-credits-open-source-projects/
======
Corrado
This could really turn the tide for some open source projects. You should be
able to use the credits for S3 storage, or EC2 usage (testing, etc.), or even
using things like CodeBuild to build nightly archives. The only question I
have is that since the credits expire after 12 months, can you renew them
every year?

Yes, this might "hook" you into use AWS (that's why they are doing it) but it
could also give smaller projects a leg up and help them become large projects.
Seems like a win-win to me.

